# Fred D and life on the Lazy D



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi, 
This is the beginning of my journal. First off to avoid confusion with my friend  cntryBoy 777 whom is also named Fred I can be referred to as Fred D .

First a little about myself. I bought 5.5 acres outside Celeste TX back in 2006 with the hopes of retiring there someday. I lived in Dallas at the time and had a good friend and neighbor Charlie, he had some land in Quinlan TX and raised bison. After I got my land Charlie suggested goats would be a good choice for my small place. We had many many conversations about goats and I was hooked. Charlie passed away years ago.

After considerable research I decided on the Kiko goat breed for their parasite resistance and mothering abilities.

I retired Jan 1 2018. For 25 years I owned and ran a small delivery business with two 26' box trucks I drove one and paid a guy to drive the other. This past May I sold my house in Dallas and moved onto the Lazy D

I have a faFacebo page that can be accessed here  https://www.facebook.com/The-Lazy-D-279785329265130/

The goats arrived October 12. Two purebred Does and a Buck all between 8 and ten months old....and it seems like it's been raining ever since.
I will post my journey here


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 17, 2018)

I forgot to mention in my previous post that on October 8 I got a six month old Great Pyrenees from a farm up in Bonham. The previous owner called her Sissy so I kept the name.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello Fred D and thank you for sharing some pics with us. Sissy is beautiful.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 17, 2018)

It sure sounds like ya have a really good start and they really look like a good group/herd, including Sissy....


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice Fred D, (not to be confused with Freddy)... Grats on your retirement! I hope you enjoy it as much I am mine. I must admit, I'd like a bit more money to work with each month, but I'm getting by. Nice pics!  Sorry to hear Charlie passed away, I'm sure he'd be happy for you on your progress. Sissy looks like a sweetie  Love LGD breeds!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks like you have a good stand of bahia grass, seeding out in the pics tho I don't know when they were taken. 
Is your whole place fenced with corral panels with the field fence in front of the panels?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 17, 2018)

Welcome! Kikos are such wonderful goats! We raised them years ago. One day, I’d love to get back into meat goats and raise kikos again. 

This was one of our herdsires. My favorite!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 17, 2018)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 17, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Looks like you have a good stand of bahia grass, seeding out in the pics tho I don't know when they were taken.
> Is your whole place fenced with corral panels with the field fence in front of the panels?


The whole place is five strand barbed wire.

 

 

 Where the goats stay is red brand horse fence 2"x4" on three sides and 4"x4" panels on one end


greybeard said:


> Looks like you have a good stand of bahia grass, seeding out in the pics tho I don't know when they were taken.
> Is your whole place fenced with corral panels with the field fence in front of the panels?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Rammy (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice place. Sounds like your well on your way to a happy retitement.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm not a goat (or sheep) person, but I  have to admit, I do like your repurposed door use.




 



 
Brilliant!

(I had removed the pictures, as I should have asked 1st if he wanted them posted here for those that can't see them, but per FredD's recent post, have re-posted them)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks like you are well on your way to an exciting retirement! Congratulations on starting a journal, I look forward to following along. Also, Sissy!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Oct 17, 2018)

Welcome to BYH, we're glad to have you here! I love, love, LOVE your goat shed! 

We also have Kikos, just a mother/daughter pair at the moment. But on Friday, if all goes well, we will be bringing home a new breeding buck and yet another young doe! Very excited for the upcoming kidding season.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice looking place Fred D. We retired and moved from Livingston (about 75 miles north of Houston) to just north of Tyler. Moving day was February 14, 2015. We are on 8 acres and having the best time of our lives. 

Congrats on your retirement and your beautiful farm. You are going to have a wonderful, great life-enjoying your goats and your farm.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 18, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I'm not a goat (or sheep) person, but I  have to admit, I do like your repurposed door use.
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
> ...


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 18, 2018)

The pictures are fine,I don't mind at all. Thanks for putting them up.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Well a week ago today I got the goats. They still seem a little skittish and and won't let me handle them but they are coming around I have been feeding them aanimal crackers by hand here and there and their starting to warm up.The peach colored one Georgia Belle is a real talker we baaaa back and forth Lol.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 19, 2018)

What are the names of the other 2?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 19, 2018)

Don't feel strange....I talk to mine also. We use to have 3, but are down to 2.....both are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, they are both 3yrs old....we lost our 11yr old FB pygmy doe a couple of wks ago from an unfortunate accident. I really do like your shelter and agree with @greybeard that it is brilliant!!.....


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 19, 2018)

If you make it a "habit" to have some animal crackers in your pockets, or other treats you might find they like, pretty soon they'll be helping you out anytime you're in the pasture with them. They make excellent builders and will help you move your hand tools around, etc. They'll try to "lead" you to where they think you're headed... watch your step   an of course they'll have their noses glued to your pockets trying to figure a way to get those treats. The better to access their heads and necks for a scratch!  I find that mine really like it when i do full side scratches over their ribs and when I scratch their rear legs on the sides. They get a little more cautious when I reach for their heads.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 19, 2018)

The white/blue is little Boy blue. The other female is Calamity Jane.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 19, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't feel strange....I talk to mine also. We use to have 3, but are down to 2.....both are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, they are both 3yrs old....we lost our 11yr old FB pygmy doe a couple of wks ago from an unfortunate accident. I really do like your shelter and agree with @greybeard that it is brilliant!!.....


Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> If you make it a "habit" to have some animal crackers in your pockets, or other treats you might find they like, pretty soon they'll be helping you out anytime you're in the pasture with them. They make excellent builders and will help you move your hand tools around, etc. They'll try to "lead" you to where they think you're headed... watch your step   an of course they'll have their noses glued to your pockets trying to figure a way to get those treats. The better to access their heads and necks for a scratch!  I find that mine really like it when i do full side scratches over their ribs and when I scratch their rear legs on the sides. They get a little more cautious when I reach for their heads.


They do like those animal crackers


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2018)

Amazing what treats can do to make friendly animals!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## greybeard (Oct 20, 2018)

(Seemingly) devoid of trees inside your fence. I like it!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 20, 2018)

You're correct. The only trees are outside the wire. The gentleman I purchased the land from grew wheat here.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 20, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't feel strange....I talk to mine also. We use to have 3, but are down to 2.....both are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, they are both 3yrs old....we lost our 11yr old FB pygmy doe a couple of wks ago from an unfortunate accident. I really do like your shelter and agree with @greybeard that it is brilliant!!.....


Sorry to hear about your infortunate


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Oct 20, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't feel strange....I talk to mine also. We use to have 3, but are down to 2.....both are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, they are both 3yrs old....we lost our 11yr old FB pygmy doe a couple of wks ago from an unfortunate accident. I really do like your shelter and agree with @greybeard that it is brilliant!!.....





CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't feel strange....I talk to mine also. We use to have 3, but are down to 2.....both are wethers and are pygmy/boer crosses, they are both 3yrs old....we lost our 11yr old FB pygmy doe a couple of wks ago from an unfortunate accident. I really do like your shelter and agree with @greybeard that it is brilliant!!.....


Sorry to hear about your unfortunate accident. ThatsT got to be tough.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2018)

There is a rule…..When you have Livestock, you get Deadstock. None of us like it, practically all of us have had deadstock. We grieve for our losses, but we get back in the game. If we gave up, we would miss the joy of having our animals. I'll take the pain of loss for the joy I get.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2018)

I appreciate that, thanks....she was 11yrs old and had some difficulties health wise....I was going to have to put her down to end her suffering, but we came home from town one day and found her close to death after a limb fell from a nearby tree and struck her in the head, so I just finished it. She was a really sweet ole girl, but it took us a long time to get her to warm up to us. As @Baymule said it is expected and I hate having to put them down, but nothing lasts forever and I can't stand to see anything suffer.....


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 10, 2018)

Here's Little boy blue looking at you.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 10, 2018)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Welcome to BYH, we're glad to have you here! I love, love, LOVE your goat shed!
> 
> We also have Kikos, just a mother/daughter pair at the moment. But on Friday, if all goes well, we will be bringing home a new breeding buck and yet another young doe! Very excited for the upcoming kidding season.


Hi


Goatgirl47 said:


> Welcome to BYH, we're glad to have you here! I love, love, LOVE your goat shed!
> 
> We also have Kikos, just a mother/daughter pair at the moment. But on Friday, if all goes well, we will be bringing home a new breeding buck and yet another young doe! Very excited for the upcoming kidding season.



Hi Goatgirl 47
I was checking out your Weebly page. You have some really nice looking goats. I noticed CCG  Coco is from the same place all my goats are from. Small world.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 10, 2018)

Just found your journal, Mr. @FRED DESANTIS!  Congratulations on your retirement!  I can say that my wife and I have enjoyed our retirement since Oct 1, 2017.  Have you ever owned any farm animals before?  My wife and I never have, and have yet to get any (we have no barns or any other places for animals yet).  So we can read about how you do that.  

I see you are not far from where my wife and I resided before I retired, namely McKinney, TX.  We liked it there but we are glad to have gotten away from all of that traffic.  Here in western Arkansas where we reside now there is very little traffic.  A LOT quieter.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 10, 2018)

RollingAcres said:


> What are the names of the other 2?


Little boy blue and Calamity Jane


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 10, 2018)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Just found your journal, Mr. @FRED DESANTIS!  Congratulations on your retirement!  I can say that my wife and I have enjoyed our retirement since Oct 1, 2017.  Have you ever owned any farm animals before?  My wife and I never have, and have yet to get any (we have no barns or any other places for animals yet).  So we can read about how you do that.
> 
> I see you are not far from where my wife and I resided before I retired, namely McKinney, TX.  We liked it there but we are glad to have gotten away from all of that traffic.  Here in western Arkansas where we reside now there is very little traffic.  A LOT quieter.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Hi there Senile Tx Aggie,
I have never had farm animals before now. I bought this land 12 years ago I lived in Dallas at the time. I guess about ten years ago I decided I would retire out here and raise goats. I am thirty miles or so from McKinney. I like it out here.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 11, 2018)

Quick question.
I am wondering what to do with this growing mound of soiled hay and goat manure I created from cleaning out the goats shed. What do you folks do with it, burn it ? Start a big pile on another piece of the property ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Rammy (Nov 11, 2018)

Compost for gardens.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 11, 2018)

Yep..compost it. Can't just let it sit tho..you'll need to turn it every once in a while, tho if you have the ability, you can just spread it thinly over the pasture, but since you have goats, I would worry spreading wet poopy hay might increase the chance of parasites.

The only reason I have ever burned that kind of stuff was to add some needed potash to my soil.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2018)

Fred, living here in florida, with the humidity and heat, i really try to keep things extra clean ...only because i happen to have perfect breeding conditions for parasites to  thrive. I use sand on goat castle floor (over the dirt and it drains excellent ) . The soild hay that i rake goes into compost pile and i water it once a week...it works so well that i have put a dead chicken in the pile (about two feet under hay) and it is decomposed within a month...but that's  here.        Other quick option is burn. It..........happy goating to you Fred


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2018)

That is garden gold! Compost it. If you don't garden, spread it back over your pastures after it composts, it will add humus and fertility to the soil.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 24, 2018)

Well what do you folks think? Three goats a buck and two Doe's all around  ten or eleven months old. 24 bales of hay



 

They get 2 scoops of goat feed per day. How long do you think this hay will last?

Thanks
Fred D


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 24, 2018)

When I did free choice hay, it didn't last as long due to waste. Now that I portion out hay to them twice a day, a bale (small square @~60lbs) lasts almost a week. That's with 10 does. I use the free choice feeder in the buck pen with the buck and 2 wethers. They get a full bale loaded and it lasts about a week as well. MUCH more waste  Mark on your calendar when you start a bale and when you finish it up.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey,thanks. I have been doing portions twice per day. I'll mark my calendar. It sounds like that hay should last a good while.
Thanks again


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Nov 25, 2018)

Here's a video of my goats and dog


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 25, 2018)

Ahhhhh the sight & sound of the thundering herd as it approaches!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 10, 2018)

FRED DESANTIS said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Goatgirl 47
> I was checking out your Weebly page. You have some really nice looking goats. I noticed CCG  Coco is from the same place all my goats are from. Small world.




Thank you! 
And that's awesome! Small world indeed.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Dec 30, 2018)

12/30/2018

Well the goats have been here 11 weeks now. Their getting bigger and look very healthy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 30, 2018)

Ohhh, pretty girls


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 30, 2018)

Very pretty!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice looking animals Fred. Thanks for sharing the pics!  So have you been able to estimate your hay usage yet?


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Dec 30, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Nice looking animals Fred. Thanks for sharing the pics!  So have you been able to estimate your hay usage yet?


Hi Latestarter,
Looks to be about one small bale a week. Even though I only give them a flake or two at a time there's still some waste. I should have plenty enough. Thanks for asking


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Jan 4, 2019)

Had a little flyover this morning.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks like H-46's.  We have a lot of helicopter traffic here and even an occasional Air Force Predator drone.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 4, 2019)

We do, too. Ft. Campbell is about 45 minutes from me and occaissionally they fly over the house with those big helicopters. It sure shakes the house! Scares the crap out of th cat.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Jan 18, 2019)

Sad times at the Lazy D
Late Tuesday lab report came back showing that little boy blue and Georgia Belle have pretty much the same DNA like sister and brother. That's not good for the gene pool the breeder agrees and has agreed to replace Georgia, she will go on to live a good life without the possibility of making with her brother. This DNA is a pretty serious matter when breeding purebred goats. I hated to see her leave but it was for the best and I know she's in good hands.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 18, 2019)

Thats too bad. Im sure you will find another doe soon and be able to continue with your breeding plans. Good luck.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 18, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Looks like H-46's.  We have a lot of helicopter traffic here and even an occasional Air Force Predator drone.


US Army Ch-47 Chinooks.
The forward landing gear is located too far aft, and the aft gear is located too far aft to be a CH-46 Phrog.
(the 46 was retired from US military service in 2015..Chinook is still in service, tho there may still be a few Phrogs being serviced by BoeingVertrol for foreign govts or private owners.)


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your little girl. Best that you caught it now though. Hope you're able to find a suitable replacement.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 18, 2019)

Sorry


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Jan 30, 2019)

Been staying busy got the smaller pen finished. I figured at some point I am going to have to separate some goats. Winter hasn't been to bad so far nice to be able to get some stuff done.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 30, 2019)

Really looks nice, now you get to fill it with goats


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks like you've gotten a lot accomplished! Great work.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2019)

You did get a lot done in a fairly short time.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's Daisy,
She is a purebred Kiko just over a year old. She is replacing Georgia Belle who's DNA to closely matched my buck little boy blue. Georgia is back with her mom and sisters


----------



## Rammy (Feb 15, 2019)

Very pretty!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you Rammy


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 28, 2019)

Just thought I would say hello, I also raise Kiko goats really love the breed


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Mar 28, 2019)

Miohippus said:


> Just thought I would say hello, I also raise Kiko goats really love the breed



We'll hello there Miohippus. I just started raising kiko's last October. I live in North Texas not to far from Oklahoma.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 28, 2019)

very nice looking set up and goats!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Mar 28, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> very nice looking set up and goats!


Thank you H&R.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 4, 2019)

FRED DESANTIS said:


> We'll hello there Miohippus. I just started raising kiko's last October. I live in North Texas not to far from Oklahoma.



I checked out your faceFace page and you have a nice place. I just got started with my goats last October I only have three right now although Calamity Jane is due to kid any day now. I also created a Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/The-Lazy-D-279785329265130/ and I have a journal on BYH.


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 4, 2019)

FRED DESANTIS said:


> I checked out your faceFace page and you have a nice place. I just got started with my goats last October I only have three right now although Calamity Jane is due to kid any day now. I also created a Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/The-Lazy-D-279785329265130/ and I have a journal on BYH.



Thank you, We have owned goats for 13 years now we started out with some show goats then decided to breed goats and switched from Boer to Kiko we have had 5 of our Does kid so far I’m excited for the rest to follow suit.  Good luck on your goating  journey and remember it’s full of ups and downs.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, Calamity Jane blessed us with two healthy kid's during the night. They both weighed in at 8.6 lbs. I tied off and clipped and dipped the umbilical cords and I watched them each nurse. I was too excited to check what sex they were,it didn't seem important at the time. I know I can look this up but I bet someone can answer more quickly. How long should they just have mom's milk without food,meaning hay.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 7, 2019)

They won’t eat a lot of hay right away - basically they’ll taste and nibble on whatever mom has. As long as she’s fed and they’re nursing all is well


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2019)

Total cuties - congrats!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 7, 2019)

Congratulations,  lol,  they  are the same colors of the ones i just posted pictures of on my journal


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 7, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congratulations,  lol,  they  are the same colors of the ones i just posted pictures of on my journal


Holy smokes they really do look alike.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol, that's  what i told my husband, except ours are nigerian dwarfs


----------



## Baymule (Apr 7, 2019)

Congrats Goatie Grandpa!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 19, 2019)

My two little bucks are eating a little feed from their mom's feed pail. Their only ten days old. Do you think it will hurt them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 19, 2019)

They will most likely be fine, they watch and do as mom does and learn from her! They are cute!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 19, 2019)

They are beautiful  boys


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 19, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> They will most likely be fine, they watch and do as mom does and learn from her! They are cute!


Thank you


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 19, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> They are beautiful  boys


Thank you


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2019)

FRED DESANTIS said:


> Do you think it will hurt them.


Not at all! They learn from mom.  I've had 3 day old kids "eat" from mom's pan.  Mostly they push it around with their nose, taste it a bit, maybe even spit it back out.  It's totally normal for them to be in "monkey see - monkey do" mode at this age.


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 19, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Not at all! They learn from mom.  I've had 3 day old kids "eat" from mom's pan.  Mostly they push it around with their nose, taste it a bit, maybe even spit it back out.  It's totally normal for them to be in "monkey see - monkey do" mode at this age.


Thank you


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 19, 2019)

YW


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everybody!!


----------



## FRED DESANTIS (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter everybody!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter to you and everyone!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter!


----------

